# Questions about locust tree



## fzc69 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am relatively new to this business. But this year, here in st louis, experience has been easier to come by then in years past. Anyway, although I would much rather be up in a tree dangling from my ropes with a smile on my face(i got addicted instantly, like crack) I had a customer call me today asking me questions. When they bought their house it came with an arborists diagram listing the trees on their property. Well they want me to prune up what they say is a locust tree, and remove some problem limbs over the driveway. went and looked at it and i'm no genius, but it's obviously not a honey locust, must be a black, right? First,How can I tell this time of year if that is an accurate identification? Second, can I go ahead and prune it now? And last is there anything special I should know, because it would be a flowering tree? Im going there tomorrow to remove two dead trees in the back yard, which is where I usually work, I dont remember seeing flowers on this tree last year, but again, he has 43trees in his back yard, and I've never worked in his front yard. HE's a good customer, can't afford to lose him. Any immediate help would be truly appreciated. My first post,sorry so long, been coming here for months, but just joined. thanks


----------



## osb_mail (Feb 23, 2007)

*pruning now would be the best time*

I would never worry about flower production when pruning something it is something that is temporary if you prune it . If you post some pictures I am sure someone will give you a quick identification . I might want to also consider carry a good id book with you in you truck .


----------



## moss (Feb 28, 2007)

fzc69 said:


> How can I tell this time of year if that is an accurate identification?



Honey Locust bark is dark with thin vertical plates that curl away from the trunk:






Black Locust bark is much paler, has a more consistent vertical texture and doesn't have thin sharp edges:





-moss


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 10, 2007)

And the rose like thorns are good indicator of balck locust too


----------

